# webcam fonctionne pas!!pourquoi???



## johan57 (19 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,avec ce sujet je ne veux pas relancer le debat,mais il est vrai que j'ai fais des recherches et je n'ai pas trouvé MA reponse...voila je viens d'acheter une cam (zic play talk cam messenger pro) a la fnac..je tourne sur os X tiger et je voudrai faire marcher la cam via amsn ou mercury sur mon ibook g4..mais probleme meme avec macam il ne reconnait pas ma cam!!et je vous avoue que cet histoire de cam commence a me gonfler!j'adore bosser sur mac mais la la compatibilité mac //pc dur dur..bref..tout ca pour dire que je cherche juste quelqu'un pour m'expliquer quel port ouvrir etc...parce que j'y comprend rien..de plus je surfe sur internet en wifi grace a la freebox...

je sais que ce sujet a été souvent evoqué mais j'avoue que je bloque donc help me!!!!


----------



## johan57 (19 Juillet 2006)

juste qu'on m'explique cet histoire de port par mp...parce que je suis paumé la..merci a tous


----------



## johan57 (20 Juillet 2006)

je sais que je vais faire mon chieur mais c'est urgent...j'aimerai que ma cam marche pour que je puisse voir ma fille...quand j'essaye de confirgurer ma cam dans les preferences d'amsn il me met apple error code -9405.... help help help please....


----------



## nikolo (20 Juillet 2006)

t'es sur que sur le site de macam ta webcam est reconnu?


----------



## johan57 (20 Juillet 2006)

je sais pas quoi te repondre..parce que j'avais telecharger macam et quand je le lancais il ne trouvais pas ma cam!!j'avoue que j'ai telecharger macam parce que on m'a dis que ca devrait m'aider pour ma webcam....

mais ma cam est comptatible mac il n'y a pas de souci..mais avec amsn elle marche pas..pk?


----------



## nikolo (20 Juillet 2006)

si elle est compatible mac alors ichat devrais la voir surtout si tu as macam d'install&#233;.

essaye avec imovie aussi pour oir s'il la voit.

si non alors c foutu


----------



## johan57 (20 Juillet 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> si elle est compatible mac alors ichat devrais la voir surtout si tu as macam d'installé.
> 
> essaye avec imovie aussi pour oir s'il la voit.
> 
> si non alors c foutu




moi je veux l'utiliser avec amsn ou mercury car on peut chater+cam...j'ai acheter cette cam en me renseignant.on m'a dis qu'il n'y aurait aucun probleme pour dial d'un mac a un pc..et la j'hallucine...amsn m'indique l'erreur apple code -9405 et m'indique que je suis derriere un routeur ou un pare feu..sur mon ibook c'est desactivé.mais j'avoue qu'on m'a dis qu'il fallait que je configure ma freebox et mes preferences systeme en ouvrant certains ports..mais je ne comprend pas du tout.....


----------



## nikolo (20 Juillet 2006)

sur le site de amsm il est dit quels ports ouvrir mais perso je chat en cam aussi sous amsn et j'ai ouvert aucun port et j'ai une freebox HD.

sinon essaye de voir deja si ta cam est reconnu par ton mac comme je te l'ai dit plus haut.


----------



## johan57 (20 Juillet 2006)

je viens de la tester avec un pote..et elle marche...bizarre..avec tout les messages d'erreur que ca indiquait ca marche...ah l'informatique grand mystere.....


----------



## nikolo (20 Juillet 2006)

oui c'est la joie de l'informatique


----------



## geoffrey (20 Juillet 2006)

t'aurais toujours put acheter un pc...


----------



## johan57 (20 Juillet 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais toujours put acheter un pc...





ou juste changer de webcam??c'est peut etre moins chere...


----------



## yack (27 Juillet 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> sur le site de amsm il est dit quels ports ouvrir mais perso je chat en cam aussi sous amsn et j'ai ouvert aucun port et j'ai une freebox HD.
> 
> sinon essaye de voir deja si ta cam est reconnu par ton mac comme je te l'ai dit plus haut.



moi aussi je m'pose aussi la question...
quelle webcam utiliser ?? tu as quoi toi Nikolo sur ton mac...(j'espère que c'est pas une isight...)
parce que c'est vrai que 15 euros la webcam pc contre 129, la question se pose pas trop...

merci !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

yack a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je m'pose aussi la question...
> quelle webcam utiliser ?? tu as quoi toi Nikolo sur ton mac...(j'espère que c'est pas une isight...)
> parce que c'est vrai que 15 euros la webcam pc contre 129, la question se pose pas trop...
> 
> merci !


Oui mais la différence est énorme


----------



## Dramis (27 Juillet 2006)

yack a dit:
			
		

> parce que c'est vrai que 15 euros la webcam pc contre 129, la question se pose pas trop...


 
15 euro, tu galères pendant 3 jours pour la faire marcher....
129, tu branches, ça marche...


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2006)

pareil pour le mac


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> 15 euro, tu galères pendant 3 jours pour la faire marcher....
> 129, tu branches, ça marche...


Le mieux c'est de l'avoir intégrée dans le mac comme ça on ne se pose pas de problème de branchement


----------



## fromgrace (27 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voilà j'ai exactement le même problème que notre ami johan57 et je voulais donc savoir si depuis juillet, vous aviez trouvé des solutions. J'ai aussi téléchargé la dernière version de macam, mais il ne reconnaît pas la zicplay. Pour amsn j'ai l'erreur -9045 comme johan. Ca devient vraiment pénible et ça me met dans une situation très inconfortable. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait vraiment super.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (30 Novembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> sur le site de amsm il est dit quels ports ouvrir mais perso je chat en cam aussi sous amsn et j'ai ouvert aucun port et j'ai une freebox HD.



Et quelle est cette cam qui fonctionne si bien avec aMSN ?


----------



## Apca (2 Décembre 2006)

Voici un lien avec les webcam supporté par Macam.


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (2 Décembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Voici un lien avec les webcam supporté par Macam.




C'est embêtant, j'ai acheté hier la *ZicPlay TalkCam Messenger Pro* et elle n'est pas dans la liste. Et elle ne fonctionne pas avec Mercury et aMSN (cf http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132190 et http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4076000#post4076000 ).


----------



## rejane (6 Décembre 2006)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:


> Et quelle est cette cam qui fonctionne si bien avec aMSN ?



_ Patience, en janvier prochain, Logitech sortira une WebCam compatible Mac..._


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (6 Décembre 2006)

La petite webcam à 19 *ZicPlay TalkCam Messenger Pro* qui ne fonctionnait pas l'autre jour, est enfin opérationnelle ! 
Ça a été dur, mais nous y sommes arrivés  (nous ? je suis dedans ?) --> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129753 

N'oubliez jamais de vérifier qu'aucune autre application utilise votre webcam (même celles fournies avec la webcam :rateau !!


----------



## Apca (6 Décembre 2006)

Exactement !   

Suffit d'un rien parfois pour que cela ne fonctionne pas ! :rose:


----------

